# Cage Rage 27 Scott Jansen's brother gets banned for headbutt



## fightinstinct (Apr 18, 2008)

http://fightinstinct.com/news-Baroni_lets_the_headbutt_go.html


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah I heard about that in mma weekly. I think its a good call. I think they also mentioned that the rest of his family isnt allowed either lol. I guess thats what happens the guy pulled a pretty scummy move there.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Baroni has been showing alot of class throughout the whole ordeal.

I think he said "emotions run high seing your brother injures, I can understand" it seems like carreer is on the beggining of a turn around


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

good the twat deserves to be banned, baroni showed some class


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Statement from Scott Jansen: (from cagerage.com)

 I want to put on record my sincere apologies to Phil Baroni, The Fans and Cage Rage for the incident that took place following my fight on Saturday.   It should not have happened and the person responsible is very shamed faced.

 At the time – Thanks to his incredible right hook – I was unaware that Phil had been assaulted. In fact I was totally unaware of anything and everything. Baroni has my utmost respect for his prowess in the Cage – And particularly the way he handled the assault following the fight.

 He could have escalated the situation but instead chose to act like a true and mature ambassador for the sport.

 I apologised in person to Phil on the night, he duly accepted my gesture – Shook Hands – and bought him a drink. There is no ill feeling from Phil or his Team and I now wish to continue to strive to improve myself as a fighter and concentrate on my career.
 I wanted to make that apology public.

 Scott Jansen.


----------



## ELGEE (Jul 14, 2008)

thats a real gentalman right there, his brother was obviously just looking out for his bro so i cant really cuss the dude to much, its brotherly love.

cr need to stop letting 1000 peeps into the ring and this kinda shit might not happen.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

For those who have not seen the incident here's a link to the video.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=g17_ai8Uf-c


----------



## FusionX (May 31, 2008)

As others have said, I was surprised how well Baroni handled the situation. It would've been funnier if Mark Coleman bumrushed the dude though. It's good to see that Jansen apologized.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

FusionX said:


> As others have said, I was surprised how well Baroni handled the situation. It would've been funnier if Mark Coleman bumrushed the dude though. It's good to see that Jansen apologized.


yeah that would have been awesome,


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think that's the first sensible thing I've ever heard Baroni say.

Good to see Jansen apologize too even though he didn't personally do anything wrong it takes guts.


----------

